# Adding Original Tivo Drive As Second Drive



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ok, I have a Series2 DT and I've just upgraded to a new larger drive. As anyone knows, adding a second drive isn't supposed to be an option in an S2 DT because there's not enough room. However, I'd like to try and add the original drive as a second drive even if I have to use the double-sided tape method. My question is: The original drive already has an image on it so will it work as is with mfsadd? If so, will the recordings on it make any difference? This is, of course, assuming I can find room for it.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Who says there's not enough room? Weaknees has a dual drive bracket for your S2 DT model. 

I don't recall whether or not you can expand the partitions to two drives once you've already expanded it on the A drive. Why not try it and see if it works? Otherwise, no harm done. 

If you have no recordings on the drive then you can simply create a backup image of the Tivo drive and then restore it to both drives using the -x switch in the mfsrestore command line. You can also restore it without expanding it and then run mfsadd manually after the restore has completed.


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

This is where I got the info:
http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html



> TiVo 80hr TCD649080 Standalone Single 80GB A drive (dual tuner model - only accommodates a single drive)


But since Weeknees has a bracket I guess I'll order one and see how it goes.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I think that's meant to indicate that the stock S2 DT Tivo only has a bracket included that can accommodate a single drive. Other Tivos originally came with brackets for two drives. This includes the original S1 SA Tivos (it had the space but the actual bracket was an optional accessory) and the S1 DTivos. The first S2 SA models had a similar, if not exactly the same, bracket as the S1 DTivos which could hold two drives. The later S2 DTivos and SA Tivos switched to single-drive brackets because larger drives were becoming more commonplace and it was more cost effective to use a single drive configuration. The information in the Hinsdale's How To hasn't been updated for quite some time so you've got to take that into consideration.


----------



## sledhed (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't think anything on that second drive would be available to TiVo, but it would probably work if you remove all partitions from it and add it to the system, I believe the system will recognize the added drive and add it in seamlessly. I believe. Not an expert here though, I am trying to figure out how to do the same thing basically myself. I still have extra S2's with 80 hr drives that I would like to take one of the 80 hour drives out and add it into the S2DT I am currently using in the bedroom... but since I am cheap I don't want to spend $40 or so on a bracket... I also have a 160GB laptop IDE drive that I am tempted to try to add in instead (with a laptop-IDE to regular-IDE adapter), since I already have the drive and it is 5400 rpm and quiet.

I am subscribing to this thread in case something interesting comes up on this!


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

I got the bracket kit on Friday and did the upgrade yesterday and it worked perfectly. msfadd cleared and partitioned the old drive just as I hoped and now I have an extra 80gb of storage.


----------



## sledhed (Aug 29, 2005)

Eddief66 said:


> I got the bracket kit on Friday and did the upgrade yesterday and it worked perfectly. msfadd cleared and partitioned the old drive just as I hoped and now I have an extra 80gb of storage.


Sweet! I may do the same, not enough room on the old 80 hour S2DT...


----------

